# Upgrading from Gingerbread to Icecream Sandwich



## Aakashic

Guys, are all Gingerbread phones upgradeable to Is? If not then is there another way?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

No not all Android devices are upgradeable to ICE. You can check your device here:

Which devices will get Ice Cream Sandwich? -- Engadget


----------



## sobeit

what device do you have? some will and some won't. Some that will are still waiting to be upgrade. You have to wait for the manufacturer to prepare an upgrade for the specific phone, then you have to wait for the phone company to approve it before it is released.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

Desire S / Desire HD
NO DESIRE Z?!?!


----------



## Glorianne

I have HTC Sensation. It is on the list. How do I upgrade my phone to Ice Cream 
Sandwich?


----------



## Junior777

That list is also old. It is from Nov of last year. So some phones could be upgraded to ICS that are not on that list.

If your phone is listed, you will have to go to either your carriers site or the device manufacturer's site to see how to do the upgrade specifically for that device. 

There is an option with Android to check and see if an upgrade is available. Go into Settings under About Phone. There you should see the option for Software Upgrade. Tap on that and it will check to see if an upgrade is available.

But the specifics are going to be on the device manufacturer's website on how to do it. Some phones require a PC hookup, Wifi or other methods. There is no 1 way to do it with any device.

It should also be noted that the upgrades will most likely not keep anything you currently have installed after the upgrade. You will have to download all your apps again. When I went from Gingerbread to ICS, it was like my phone was out of the box again. I had to redo everything. So be sure that you know what apps you have installed and everything else. Settings and all of that. Cause none of that will be there when you upgrade. Even your wallpaper will change. Some cases, it even formats the internal SD card. So if you have pictures or music on there, you will lose all of that stuff.


----------

